# Lackluster Coat & Dry Skin



## lizlovesmasen (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone - I tried to find a thread on this topic but couldn't (maybe my poor search skills!)

Anyway, Masen is 16 weeks old, and for the past 5 or 6 weeks his skin has been very dry and flaky and his coat is very dull. This first started when we took our first road trip to Savannah, where he also had his first professional grooming. Because the temperature from home was in the 30's and then in Savannah the temp was in the 80's, the vet said it was most likely a result of the drastic change in temperature as that can cause skin irritation, but it should go away. 

When we came back home after about two weeks his coat got very shiny and healthy looking again, but didn't stay that way for long. The temperature here has been a rollercoaster...in the 60's one week and in the 20's the next. 

I do not use any products on him other than his flea medication, which he was on for an entire month and no irritation occured. He doesn't get baths at home, he has only been professionally groomed twice. I brush him once or twice a week.

Most of December he was on Hill's prescription i/d food, but when the vet said he didn't need it anymore I switched him over to Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies. The flaking/dull coat occured while on i/d and continued while on Science Diet. 

I am currently in the 7-day switch over period from SD to Canidae ALS (mostly b/c SD gave Masen horrible gas and 3-4 very large stools per day). We've heard good things about Canidae (even from people who have continued use through the formula change), so I'm hoping this food will make a difference or at least help with his skin & coat. 

If anyone has any suggestions or remedies for the dry skin, they would be greatly appreciated! I read in one of my golden retriever books to add canola oil to the food, has anyone tried this? 

Okay, thanks!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I'm not a Vet so take this with a grain of salt 

That's a lot of food changes. Food changes in dogs can really upset their system.

It may just take time for things to balance out.

In the meantime, *ask your vet *if something like a Pet-Tab or Coat-Tab should be given to help with the coat/skin until the permanent food kicks in.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I swear by the Eqyss Micro-Tek shampoo. It offers immediate relief and helps in healing. It was a godsend for our springer who had severe skin infections and itching due to a compromised immune system. Now I use it exclusively on all the dogs, and their coats are beautiful.... no itching, just great coat and skin. BTW, I dilute it down and bathe once a week. However, when COdy was so bad he was bathed every few days until healed. www.eqyss.com

Also, a good fish oil is great for the skin and coat. I've used the Icelandic Pure http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've heard flaxseed oil can help with skin and coat, though I haven't used it myself.

Also, it's probably too early in the process for a thyroid test, since he's not exhibiting other symptoms, but I always think of thyroid problems when I hear about long term issues with skin and coat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I've heard flaxseed oil can help with skin and coat, though I haven't used it myself.
> 
> Also, it's probably too early in the process for a thyroid test, since he's not exhibiting other symptoms, but I always think of thyroid problems when I hear about long term issues with skin and coat.


 
This is from a local, well known vet, Dr Shawn Messonier.






> excerpt from the *The Arthritis Solution for Dogs* by Dr. Shawn Messonier, DVM
> 
> 
> Fats in the form of fatty acids have recently become a popular supplement among most veterinarians, not just those interested in holistic care. We are, in fact, just beginning to see that fatty acids may be valuable in a variety of conditions. Fatty acids were first purported to work in some pets with allergic dermatitis, and are in fact an essential part of the pet's diet. They are also prescribed for pets with dry flaky skin and dull coats. Recently, they have been advocated in pets with kidney disease, elevated cholesterol, and arthritis.
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

When he was groomed, did they use conditioner or even a "perfume" spray? These can be very drying and irritate the skin. (While you wouldn't think of conditioner as doing so, most of the ones used in grooming salons contain a lot fragrance). Puppies changing coat can have dry skin. Food changes will also affect skin and coat.
I bathe my puppies weekly with a botanical based shampoo, well diluted. If there is any dandruff, I rinse with diluted Listerine, let it sit on the pup for a few minutes, then rinse with clear water. Listerine (or store brand amber colored anitseptic mouthwash) works wonder for dry, flaking skin. You can try diluting some in a spray bottle and lightly misting the puppy, and fluffing it into the coat to reach the skin. No need to rinse.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner has all of a sudden developed VERY dry flaky skin and excessive shedding! His hair on his chest and one elbow is gone. Not sore , just bare. I thought this was from his laying /rubbing on our bedroom wood floor. But now his skin is flaking like crazy and no wonder he is itchy!!!
I switched foods a month or so ago due to cost. From NV Salmon to NB fish and sweet potato.. could this be the cause? My poor baby! I feel terrible!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Gunner has all of a sudden developed VERY dry flaky skin and excessive shedding! His hair on his chest and one elbow is gone. Not sore , just bare. I thought this was from his laying /rubbing on our bedroom wood floor. But now his skin is flaking like crazy and no wonder he is itchy!!!
> I switched foods a month or so ago due to cost. From NV Salmon to NB fish and sweet potato.. could this be the cause? My poor baby! I feel terrible!!


 
Deb... I hate to say it but my first thought would be the food change. Someone a week or so ago posted that NV had lowered their prices. Maybe time to check it out.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I would look at the food first. You can also supplement with salmon oil to help with the dry, flaky skin.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks!!! I am thinking that too. I called and they said the price change won't go into effect for about a month but I will go get a smaller bag and add to his food now to help. A long with some fish oil supplements!!!

Apparently no one here carries the Microtek shampoo that I can find. I guess I'll have to send for it. I feel so bad for my boy.. it happened so fast. I am such a bad mom, I am in tears..


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

lizlovesmasen said:


> I am currently in the 7-day switch over period from SD to Canidae ALS (mostly b/c SD gave Masen horrible gas and 3-4 very large stools per day). We've heard good things about Canidae (even from people who have continued use through the formula change), so I'm hoping this food will make a difference or at least help with his skin & coat.


Well, Hudson is on Canidae ALS and I am seeing his coat turn brittle and his skin is itchy. I'm thinking its the food. I may switch him to a different food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Thanks!!! I am thinking that too. I called and they said the price change won't go into effect for about a month but I will go get a smaller bag and add to his food now to help. A long with some fish oil supplements!!!
> 
> Apparently no one here carries the Microtek shampoo that I can find. I guess I'll have to send for it. I feel so bad for my boy.. it happened so fast. I am such a bad mom, I am in tears..


You are NOT a bad Mom. I sent you a link that may or may not be helpful for the NV. As for the Micro-tek.... eqyss.com ships really fast, and remember you can dilute it down and a little goes quite a ways.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for your help Betty. I am just in shock at how fast Gunner's coat went to crap!!!!
OMG!!!! 
I ran over to my regular NV place and bought the medium bag plus some natural soothing spray for his skin. I was bawling as I am putting it on him. I'm sure he was like "You silly Mommy!" I feel SO bad. I had no idea changing food could do this.. my poor boy has enough problems already! 
The people at the store also had stories about the same thing happening when they switched foods and that a month to a month and a half is the exact time period where they saw the change in coat!
No more changes!!!!


----------



## Maddie's Mamma (Apr 24, 2009)

Our little golden, Maddie, is also suffering from dry skin and dull coat. When we got her in December at 6 months old, the previous owner had her on Pedigree and she looked fine. We worked her over to Iams Healthy Natural and within a matter of time, her coat became lackluster and her skin was flaky. Our vet suggested fish oil supplements, which we've been doing faithfully since February, but no change. 
Upon the suggestion of some other goldie owners at the dog park, we changed Maddie over to Nutro Natural Balance, still with the fish oil. Again, no change. 
We're now considering yet another switch over to Canadae, based upon research and references from still other goldie owners. 
I hate to keep switching her, but her fur is so pathetic for a golden. Our beagle is thriving with all of the different foods - but she's a garbage hound and eats EVERYTHING with no ill side effects (outside of noxious gas. (-
A few more thoughts on Canadae, please?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

There have been some who switched to Taste of the Wild--I can't remember if any are on this forum or not--and who great improvment in teir dogs skin and coat. My Honey is on it, but she has always hd velvet feeling, beautiful fur and wonderful skin. So I can't compare past and present with her.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky's skin and coat as a puppy was horrible. I'm not sure if it was the food (cheap) or the stage he was in. Since you are changing, give the food some time and in a few weeks you might notice a difference. Lucky's has done very well on the higher end commercial foods...Eukanuba, Iams, Proplan etc.

He had a lousy coat and horrible skin flakes with dog chow and other cheaper foods.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2009)

Debles said:


> Thanks for your help Betty. I am just in shock at how fast Gunner's coat went to crap!!!!
> OMG!!!!
> I ran over to my regular NV place and bought the medium bag plus some natural soothing spray for his skin. I was bawling as I am putting it on him. I'm sure he was like "You silly Mommy!" I feel SO bad. I had no idea changing food could do this.. my poor boy has enough problems already!
> The people at the store also had stories about the same thing happening when they switched foods and that a month to a month and a half is the exact time period where they saw the change in coat!
> No more changes!!!!


Debles,

Did Gunner's coat regain its normalcy? I ask because I just adopted a 5-yr-old Golden whose coat has become thin and dull in the last month. I put her on a high-quality diet as soon as I adopted her but didn't think it could have a negative effect. The people that owned her before me admittedly fed her the cheap Wal-Mart dog food. Should I stay the course with her new chicken, rice & vegatable-based food?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know how old they have to be to have their thyroid checked but that is a very prevalent problem with our Goldens...
My sweety has hypothyrodism and his coat tend to be dry and thin....

I give him fish oil and it helps... 

Good luck! He's beautiful!


----------

